# What now??



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi,

I've been holding off posting on here as I thought that I would find answers easily. I've just finished my 7th tx (3 fresh 4 frozen), I've had 2 mmc and no children. My af showed at 8dp transfer. That's never happened before. My review will be in around a month or so. I asked the clinic to hold off to give me time to breathe. I don't know what to do next. Dh has said we can go one more time if I want to but after 10 years of ttc and around £20000 spent on tx I'm scared to go again. Does anyone else feel the same way?  Or does anyone have any words of wisdom??

Thanks, 
Pat


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Pat you are so lovely and supportive of others, you so so deserve to be a mum - you have all the qualities it takes  

If you have the strength and $$ to go again you should, how about considering something diff? how about a fresh new clinic, maybe abroad? what about option of DE/tandem tx (apologies if DE not an option for you due to personal views), maybe a change of meds protocol? can't think of much else off top of my head but it's worth chucking all at it for a final bash for no regrets later on x


----------



## welshgal (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Patbaz, I feel in the same as you. Just had a failed 4th treatment  I'm hoping that in time I will get some clarity to help me decide my next move. DH wants to go again so in a way that makes the decision for me. How many clinics have you used? I've used the same one and they are great but can't help thinking its time to change  I wish you luck Patbaz , you really are so kind and helpful to everyone. 

welshgal


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Blonde thanks for your kind words. I'm not ready for DE, I'm not ready to completely give up on my own eggs. I always get to blast and I have a high AMH out of 7 eggs this time 6 made it to blast but none were frozen. I would definitely change clinics if I were to go again. I don't think going abroad is an option for me as being a teacher I could only go during school holidays which makes flights and accommodation really expensive so works out the same price as staying here. Plus my cycles are so irregular that it would be too difficult to plan. 

Welsh gal I'm so sorry you got another bfn huni. It's so heartbreaking.  I think that it may be time for you to switch clinics and try something different. My problem is after 10 years can I put myself through another cycle??  I am so lost at the minute. Every time I've had tx before I had a follow up plan this time I don't and I really don't know what to do. Money is an issue as last tx drained my finances.


----------



## welshgal (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Patbaz, I won't say I know how you are feeling cause I can't possibly but I am in the same boat in not having a plan when I always have before , it does make it harder. I feel that after four treatments and never a BFP it might be time to accept it and move on and get out of this limbo. I know what you mean about putting yourself through another treatment. DH said to me we have got to try again and that makes it easier for me, I've no problem with the treatments, just the results!!! How does your DH feel??Something will have to change though Dr mentioned immune test which I will do. I suppose that's my next plan! Two years ago I never thought I would need IVF and one yer ago I never thought it wouldn't work. How many clinics have you been to? I wish you luck and I'm here for you, like you have been there for everyone. I really hope that we both get our dreams

Take  care 
welshgal xxx


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Patbaz - so sorry it has not worked out for you this time. With regards to going abroad....I am a teacher as well and I have had treatment abroad (Spain)

I contacted the clinic in November and made an appointment for the Christmas holidays.
They put me on the pill for a month -I came off it 5 days before the appointment. Had my baseline scan when I got there and started treatment.

Asked my head for three days off for egg collection.

And then went back for a frostie over the weekend.

So all in all just three days off. It is do-able and if anything really easy with arranging when to go etc. 

We have one more frostie and if it doesn't work will go in the summer and make it our summer holiday

Hope this helps


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

patbaz -- firstly, I'm so sorry that you find yourself here. Secondly, I guarantee that it is significantly cheaper to cycle in Czech Republic, even with airfare and accommodation costs at peak travel times. It's not as big a school hols destination as Spain and Greece, so hotels are cheaper. It really is worth looking into.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Pat it's totally worth trying abroad (3000 euro oe cycle at serum. reprofit in czech I think is even less) you could do a freeze all cycle then have FET (first one is free) at your leisure that way you could stagger costs too so it's not so overwhelming paying all at once


----------

